# How many times get banned?



## toofan (Nov 13, 2008)

Friend this thread  is to know that that how many times you have been banned and if you can mention the reasons its always good? 
And If any one get permanently banned and appeared with new ID feel free to post.

Name: I haven't been banned yet but my one friend *toofan_nainital* got permanently banned.
Reason:  he told me that he has some differences with The Admin and was banned without any warning.

And in my view kpower_maniac would came as a winner here also.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)

Never.... See my punch line


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2008)

0


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 0



Good to see this after having about 3k posts still never said anything annoying. You must be a very good person by nature.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2008)

Never.


----------



## Ph4x0r (Nov 13, 2008)

nopez


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

Not till now.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 13, 2008)

/me bans all who posted here


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2008)

kalpik said:


> /me bans all who posted here


@kalpik, didn't we have a thread like that?? I think that was closed. I don't remember and couldn't even find the thread. I guess goobi also posted in that.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 13, 2008)

N O P E


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2008)

Where are the bad guys gone. All banned at once for a week???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 13, 2008)

Wel yea, i made the official banned thread, but was deleted.Anywaz...thrice, once permanently deleted.


----------



## Sathish (Nov 13, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> I haven't been banned yet but my one friend *toofan_nainital* got permanently banned.
> Reason:  he told me that he has some differences with The Admin and was banned without any warning.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 13, 2008)

what was the difference?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 13, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Where are the bad guys gone.


I r here!


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I r here!



How many times and why??


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 13, 2008)

nope never


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2008)

Our kid is not seen anywhere today in digit forum. currently he is busy playing COD4 single player.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Wel yea, i made the official banned thread, but was deleted.Anywaz...thrice, once permanently deleted.


Gotcha!!!
I knew there was one, but couldn't find it today.......hmmmm
then this thrd is going to have same luck??


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Wel yea, i made the official banned thread, but was deleted.Anywaz...thrice, once permanently deleted.


  

You have the courage man.... you are back again after getting BANNED thrice


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 14, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> How many times and why??


Dunno man.. I've lost count how many times I've been banned


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Dunno man.. I've lost count how many times I've been banned


----------



## toofan (Nov 14, 2008)

mrintech said:


> You have the courage man.... you are back again after getting BANNED thrice





infra_red_dude said:


> Dunno man.. I've lost count how many times I've been banned



Now these are some of hard metal boys.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 14, 2008)

Thankfully Never!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope I will be BANNED soon....


----------



## toofan (Nov 14, 2008)

why boy?


----------



## trublu (Nov 14, 2008)

1


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> why boy?


Getting BANNED add something to your forum profile glory


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

really..!! Mods do this and then he will suffer..lol..just kidding..


----------



## toofan (Nov 14, 2008)

after banning if you try to auto login form your Mozilla browser, thinkdigit forum diverts you towards the  link of word "stupid" at Wikipedia. Isn't it funny.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 14, 2008)

0


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> after banning if you try to auto login form your Mozilla browser, thinkdigit forum diverts you towards the  link of word "stupid" at Wikipedia. Isn't it funny.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

Here I am.

Temp. Bans --> 4


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 14, 2008)

someone is madly fond of powers here


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 14, 2008)

^+1


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 14, 2008)

Well that person should start a new forum and make it bigger and better then digit forum. And get amazing members and content.
Possible. Not that hard. Then you won't need digit forum at all.


----------



## toofan (Nov 15, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^+1



you too (such a nice guy) or just supporting the above post.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 15, 2008)

^ you just didn't get it


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Well that person should start a new forum and make it bigger and better then digit forum. And get amazing members and content.
> Possible. Not that hard. Then you won't need digit forum at all.



lol


----------



## toofan (Nov 15, 2008)

went over my head.

I thought there would be quite a long list of banned people. its surprising that there are very few naughty bees.


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

Still few few banned people. Oh now I get the point they are banned so how can they post here.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 17, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> you too (such a nice guy) or just supporting the above post.


Yes, I was banned cause of the whims of a moderator.
I agree with what Giga said.


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

Now its getting into my head.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 17, 2008)

Never.


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

you never took panga with any powerful man here in your carrier of 4800+ posts.


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 17, 2008)

Whats' this thread for?
To CROWN the most number of times banned member as some CHAMPION?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

^^Haha... the perfect member returns who was ranting at a kid in the Must Watch Movies thread... welcome back .


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 17, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^Haha... the perfect member returns who was ranting at a kid in the Must Watch Movies thread... welcome back .



FEI i was not ranting at KPower Mania, i was only trying to help him.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> FEI i was not ranting at KPower Mania, i was only trying to help him.



ya... awesome \m/


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 17, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> FEI i was not ranting at KPower Mania, i was only trying to help him.



For ur information *KPowerMania* IS *Psychosocial

*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 17, 2008)

2 temporary bans is all what I have suffered till now.Once for talking about downloading DBZ episodes.Kalpik owned me that time.I knew I was gonna be banned but kept on posting dunno why.
The second time I got banned fr posting bout jailbreaking iPhone which is now allowed on the forumPoor me.Goobi banned me that time.
Got no plans to get banned again


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 17, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> For ur information *KPowerMania* IS *Psychosocial
> 
> *



thank you for the information.  lol how are you KPower Mania/Psychosocial?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 17, 2008)

^He's a psycho as his user ID suggests.
Oh Gawd!I'm inviting another ban.:afraid:


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^He's a psycho as his user ID suggests.
> Oh Gawd!I'm inviting another ban.:afraid:


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> For ur information *KPowerMania* IS *Psychosocial
> 
> *



Damn 



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^He's a psycho as his user ID suggests.
> Oh Gawd!I'm inviting another ban.:afraid:



lol no afraid smiley for you .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmmmm
ban entire forum ! shut the forum !


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hmmmmm
> ban entire forum ! shut the forum !


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hmmmmm
> ban entire forum ! shut the forum !



good idea 8).


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hmmmmm
> ban entire forum ! shut the forum !



Now he was trying to mesh up with the mods.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

Never....


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

then who was that guy found guilty of posting hundreds of smileys  in his last days before he get banned.


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 18, 2008)

Twice... 

Once with spanking naveen... but was revoked in a hr so...
Recent one.. 2+5 days.. only 2 days was the ban..the extra 5 days..coz didn't know i was banned for 2 days and the mod was feeling like a jerk.

Peace.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 18, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> then who was that guy found guilty of posting hundreds of smileys  in his last days before he get banned.


Him ? He was Original Gamer the Great.



Jhaat Maharaj said:


> Whats' this thread for?
> To CROWN the most number of times banned member as some CHAMPION?


actually, it's to satisfy curiocity of the masses 


toofan.is.back said:


> you never took panga with any powerful man here in your carrier of 4800+ posts.


Thats the reason I WAS able to make 4800+ (my postcount's namesake AMD CPU sucks).


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

^^Good one. 



> Whats' this thread for?
> To CROWN the most number of times banned member as some CHAMPION?



I missed much of the live action on jhaa*t maharaja thread on the gaming section. But this man every times comes again with new ideas of laughter.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Thats the reason I WAS able to make 4800+ (my postcount's namesake AMD CPU sucks).



A good dedicated member.


----------

